# About to drop some $$$ again...lol



## Chuck Alaimo (Sep 10, 2013)

Ok, so, often you see me posting here right before i make purchases, just to get swome feedback and thoughts on (call it me checkin myself before I wreck myself!)

The first item I am pretty sure on, but would love to know how others who may own it feel - http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/221063-REG/Tamrac_69401_694_LP4_Rolling_Strongbox.html

I am currently using the thinktank streetwalker harddrive...it's an awesome bag but once i grabbed my second camera body, yeah, not enough space. I picked up a smaller shoulder bag to carry the excess gear, but, it is kind of a pain in the butt especially if i am also bringing lightstands or other lighting gear. A larger bag has been on my mind for a while, and for this it's kind of difficult, because most are trying to make their bags and roller case carry on friendly - down the line carry on friendly may be an issue, but for now, its all about getting as much gear in one bag as I can - from the looks of the LP4 strongbox, that should fit all i got plus give me room to grow. Any of you own this bag, it's pricey (which hell, it's gonna carry and protect a bunch of gear so the price isn't what worries me, it's how rugged this bag is, how well it will both carry and protect that i am considering)


----------



## candyman (Sep 10, 2013)

I have this bag.
Very solid and strong. A bit heavy (without gear) so with gear you exceed weight limitations. Just pay attention when choosing an airline.


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Sep 10, 2013)

part 2 ---

lenses....I always do this before a lens purchase, because there are always more than 1 lens i want/need...lol.

The 2 I am considering are opposite ends o the spectrum -

100mm 2.8L macro IS

or

24mm 1.4L

both of these lenses kind of rock and would for sure fill a need in the kit. And yes, both these lenses overlap in focal length to things I already own (I have the 16-35 and the 24-70v1 -- and I on the opposite end, I have the 24-70v1 [which can get pretty damn close to the subject], the 85 1.8 and the 70-200 [of course, the latter 2 have pretty much no potential for getting even close to macro work]). 

So on the face of it, it almost looks like neither of these lenses would make sense to buy. the 100 macro does do something that no other lenses I own can do...and that get real close and tight for detail shots (of course I could just keep using my 24-70 for this purpose, then crop - which isn't quite the quality of the 100 L, but does get the job done. 

And on the other end, 24mm is covered by the 16-35 and the 24-70 - although the v1 24-70 isn't as sharp as i'd like on the wide end and the 16-35 is good at 24, but that lens really shines on the 16-20 end. the 1.4 aperture would rock the hell out of a wedding reception for sure...1.4 is a lot more light than 2.8, and there are a few used and refurb ones out there at a good price. (I know, many will tell me to drop the idea of buying a prime in this range and just upgrade to the 24-70v2, which is still an option).

on my mind for sure is - what makes the bigger impact on my business. Which images will brides buy large prints of - will it be the close up macro's, or the wide angle, sweeping landscape style portraits? What images will be displayed on my website, or in my physical portfolio, or bridal shows? Examples below...which shot is more likely to become a large print?

the ring shot does have a bit of a crop, not too heavy though - i would love to get closer at times, but on this particular shot, the feel is just nice, closer and you remove the other fun stuff going on in all the OOF areas. And of course the wide angle shot is just that...a wide angle shot, and shooting wide like that is a big part of my style (while also contrasting that with tighter shots from my 50mm, 85mm or 70-200). the 24mm would increase my big environmental portrait quality for sure (yes, as would upgrading to the 24-70v2, and yes, for outdoor shots like this I am more likely to be in f8-16 territory because I would want a more controlled DOF ---- so for that kind of shot the advantages of f1.4 wouldn't make much of a difference. and yup, while f1.4 would rock the hell out of a reception --- how many reception shots are gonna become big prints? It's pretty much the first dance, the toast, maybe a wide shot of the bridal party at the main table. So, where that lens shines ---yeah it will make me smile, but other than the outdoor work where's the $$$$ making from the purchase...and yeah, should I just drop the idea and go for the 24-70 v2? 

Price wise, I see a few used 24's, and canondirect has a refurb in stock too ($1300 used, $1400 refurb. the macro would end up being new or refurb if bought today...either way, the prices are essentially close enough that cost is not a factor (of course, if I was eyeing a brand new 24mm, then yeah, the equation changes!!!!)


HA! As you can see, i am very good at talking myself into buying something, then talking myself out of it. I may just have to rent both and see how I feel about them (which of course means my used and refurb options may not be there!!!!). Either way, figured post here and see what others think....


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Sep 10, 2013)

candyman said:


> I have this bag.
> Very solid and strong. A bit heavy (without gear) so with gear you exceed weight limitations. Just pay attention when choosing an airline.



I am eyes open on this one ---this bag is not a carry on bag by any means!

solid and strong though, that is what I want to hear!!!!!


----------



## Eldar (Sep 10, 2013)

Chuck Alaimo said:


> 100mm 2.8L macro IS
> 
> or
> 
> 24mm 1.4L



"Milk or honey? Yes please, both"


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Sep 10, 2013)

Eldar said:


> Chuck Alaimo said:
> 
> 
> > 100mm 2.8L macro IS
> ...



Both would be awesome, and will probably be what happens ...  Can't do both, unless I don't gett he bag, then I won't be able to carry both!....lol!!!!!!!


----------



## Random Orbits (Sep 10, 2013)

I would think the 24L would be a better fit, so I'd get that one first. After all, how many people buy large pictures of rings? It might make it in a wedding album, but I don't see friends ordering large pics of rings. People pics... yes! It'll take a while to make the best use of the 24L, but that is part of the fun!


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Sep 10, 2013)

Random Orbits said:


> I would think the 24L would be a better fit, so I'd get that one first. After all, how many people buy large pictures of rings? It might make it in a wedding album, but I don't see friends ordering large pics of rings. People pics... yes! It'll take a while to make the best use of the 24L, but that is part of the fun!



LOL...I have 2 open shopping carts right now, one from lensrentals ($150 to rent both lenses for 7 days, i have a vermont wedding the weekend of the 21st...so that would be a good testing period for both lenses - wednesday to wednesday, I'd have a few days to play around with them at home, then wedding then landscape and i may have a few portrait shoots while I am up there)...

And yeah, --- "After all, how many people buy large pictures of rings? It might make it in a wedding album, but I don't see friends ordering large pics of rings. People pics..." ring shots for sure have a place in the final cut of digital files, and the album, and a few might make my portfolio ---same with shoe shots, cake, cake toppers, glasses...the jewels on the dress, etc etc..all that finer detail stuff....it has a place....but will they sell as prints...doubt it, maybe smaller sized ones like 4x6's...but it will take a truckload of 4x6 prints to pay off the lens itself...where I could see the 24mm creating images that could sell as large prints or stretched canvases...2-3 of those and the lenses has paid for itself (of course, print sales isn't really isn't the ratio for cost benefit I should be using....)


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Sep 10, 2013)

back to roller case options---the other one i am seriously considering is --- http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/611111-REG/Lowepro_LP36034_PWW_Pro_Roller_x300_Case.html


----------



## Random Orbits (Sep 10, 2013)

Or pick up the 24L and the 100 non-L macro, if your budget can stretch a little. $150 for a rental would make a significant chunk of the price 100 macro, especially if you can get it used. Then upgrade to the 100L later, if you think it'll improve your product.


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Sep 10, 2013)

Random Orbits said:


> Or pick up the 24L and the 100 non-L macro, if your budget can stretch a little. $150 for a rental would make a significant chunk of the price 100 macro, especially if you can get it used. Then upgrade to the 100L later, if you think it'll improve your product.



I am rethinking this whole things now... given what I want to use the macro for, and what the expectation is...maybe I don't need to go L. I see the non-L on b&h used now for $419....hmmmmmm 




(Oh, I ended up going with the lowepro bag...the tamrac is huge, but in the end I think it's overkill.)


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Sep 11, 2013)

well, this got mostly settled...

bag wise, going lowepro pro roller x300.

lenses - 

just sprung for the used 100 macro 2.8 (the non L).. read so many reviews that said don't even try to use it handheld, but, hell, lets see how it goes...I can give it a good test as a second shooter this weekend.

As for the 24 1.4...renting one for 8 days...from the 17th-25th. 8 days, 1 wedding, and a vermont trip...that should tell me what i need to know about that lens.


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Sep 11, 2013)

If you like your ThinkTank bag (I have it and its the first backpack I rellay like!), what about a roller from Thinktank?
Some of them are really big, and some of them can be carried with straps, if necessary.


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Sep 11, 2013)

alexanderferdinand said:


> If you like your ThinkTank bag (I have it and its the first backpack I rellay like!), what about a roller from Thinktank?
> Some of them are really big, and some of them can be carried with straps, if necessary.



originally I wanted to stay with thinktank, but the layout was not to my liking...it would fit as much stuff, but i wanted something that could hold 2 bodies with lenses attached, then a ton o other stuff.... it's combo haul a lo and have it in an easy to access way...the lowepro edged it out...plus, i do rather like how you can pull the backpack section out and use the main case as a luggage bag, and your gear is now in the backback


----------



## wickidwombat (Sep 16, 2013)

i went with the rolling pelican 1510. don't come much tougher...
also for ring shots the 40mm shorty forty and an extension tube do a pretty damn good job and it's cheap
so no real need for a dedicated macro. There also i would look at the zeiss 21mm over the canon24 mainly because i personally like around 20mm better than 24 but its all subjective really.
I have the voigtlander 20mm and have no issues with it being MF only as its Af confirm is very good and aperture is selected via the camera controls, the zeiss is on my wish list


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 16, 2013)

Chuck Alaimo said:


> well, this got mostly settled...
> 
> bag wise, going lowepro pro roller x300.
> 
> ...



Great selection on x300 Chuck Alaimo 

I'm extremly happy with "Lowepro Pro Roller x200 Case". As you can see my signature, it fits all my current gear and much more... I travel quite often, therefore, I picked x200 as a carry on bag. I put all my electronic devices in this bag when I travel - phones, laptop, cameras + lenses etc... and carry with me on the plane.

I love the Lock and Go System . Zippers are huge. The bag is really solid and looks great. 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/611107-REG/Lowepro_LP36033_PWW_Pro_Roller_x200_Case.html


----------



## candyman (Sep 16, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Chuck Alaimo said:
> 
> 
> > well, this got mostly settled...
> ...




Dylan, 
You never have a problem with the airlines? The bag itself - empty - weight 13.1 lbs (5.94kg). And the exterior dimension being 24,2" (61,5cm)
[/size]


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 16, 2013)

candyman said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Chuck Alaimo said:
> ...



I fly with Cathay from LAX to HongKong quite often. The x200 bag fits just fine, zero problem as carry on. I do check-in my clothing lug though ;D

Lowepro Pro Roller x100, x200 & x300 Product Tour


----------



## candyman (Sep 16, 2013)

_I would not be able to manage with that bag flying KLM. Allowing only 12kg. The lowpro is already almost 6 kg. So I won't be able to take the gear I want to take.  _
_Would be great if they would make the same roller but only max. 2 kg (empty)_


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Sep 16, 2013)

Ty...and yeah, so far the bag kicks butt. Got to put it to the test at a wedding and at an engagement shoot. Even on moist grass it rolled just fine. It really made the day go smoother, and working out of it was a joy.

I am aware that if i get to a point where I am flying, yeah, this bag may be too large. But - for now i am doing zero flying, so, I'll cross that bridge when i get to it.

Also - I did end up going with the 100mm 2.8 (not the L one) - so far so good with that purchase too.


----------

